# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Theme Of The Week: Public Kissing Right Or Wrong?

## Miss_Sweet

Hello ppl :Smile:  

Im back wid this weeks theme!

And its about public kissing! u can see it everywhere...specially in europe,usa,uk n n ... 

I just want to ask you that.......Lovers or cuples Publicly Kissing is good or bad?
Showing like this things is any mental probs or do u think its not a big issue?

Some people public affection and some thinks its soooooo romantic, they not think or no matter where they are....


Post your Views.....

----------


## villies

buhat acha question kia hey tum ne ...
in Europe,Usa or Uk e.t.c. aisa sab kuch hona koi bari bat nahi hey, Coz in ke mazhab me ye sab jayez hey... wo samajhte hain ke ye pyar ka izhar hey or wo is ko buri nazar se nahi dekhte.. infact un kelye ye koi bari bat nahi hey.. Lekin Ager hum apni bat karin... ke ager koi Muslim Europe, Usa ya kahi or Jake ye sab karta hey to wo galat hey...Humare lye ye buhat sharam ki bat hey....Islam hume is cheez ki Ijazat nahi deta... Kissing to 1 taraf Hume kisi ki taraf Nazar Uthake dekhne ki bhi Ijazat nahi hey...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yup u r rite...but yeh kisi religion or waghera ki baat nahi ho rahi hai...im asking generally.... ke aapko lagta hai yeh thik hai ke dosre couples aise karte phirein?

----------


## villies

Offcoz not yar... aisa nahi hona chahiye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okies...Who cares if someone watches you or not, and why would anyone watch a couple kiss anyways...Doesnt matter to me if someone shows feelings publicly...

----------


## villies

yeah Nobody cares.. But sweeto ma dear
whenever A man and woman are kissing anywhere anypublic place, it is not feelings..Infact it is called sex..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no...its soooo big difference in LOVE MAKING (sex) and KISSING! kissing is lips to lips or kiss on the cheek... what do u think abt KISSING? kissing dosent mean sex:s

----------


## villies

hehehehehe hey I dont like your this emotions yar :s... kio ke tum muskurati hoi achi lagti hey...  :Big Grin: 
anyways.. Kiss, whenever a couple kissing... their lips are touching again and again.. they are touching their tongues to eachother's... wat does it means ???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dat dosent mean SEX....its called french kiss!

----------


## villies

hahah Ok baba its called french kiss.. 
But ager kisi ko apni feelings expose karna hain to he/she can Hug .

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dnt think they care where they r ...

----------


## dsjeya

it is all depends on the culture 
whites and sub sahara africans do that
even more love making scenes are in sculptures of Kajuraho temple in india
French kissing will lead to sex act

----------


## friendlygal786

Nice Thread Naila..

Well, I live in the USA and here this type of thing is seen everywhere. To me, it is somthing that I dont like to look at, I dont think that PDA (public display of affection) is appropriate, and I wouldnt engage in it. hOWEVER, I dont really care 4 it. If Im outside and I see a couple kissing, it wouldnt affect me any way but it would be embarassing if I was with my brother, or father or mother, etc. But I dont like it, I think its innappropriate and not decent at all. These things should be done in private.

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Hello Naila How are You.
I think may be you remember me I m Qaiser who everytime takes interest in you theme and give reply of your theme so this time I again think to start from Discussion Forum and here I found your theme so I m just trying to reply it.

Public kissing????
Its stupid act as i think actually some people want to show others that they are too romantic but actually this is not romance just lust.

kissing the person that you like in public is not big issue if this person is your brother,sister ,son or daughter but kissing ur gf or bf is  a issue becoz the opposite genders always attract each other as the devil is always present between them but naila in Europe ,USA they are not only kissing but they openly do everything that they want. You know in Pakistan especially in Lahore and Karachi in high class colleges students do that. But can anyone tell me that what they get in kiss. I think these people are mentally sick that think that kissing act give them a taste nope.

If you love someone then its ur duty to give him/her regard and respect but public kissing act spoil the image of ur love and others who see that, always want to kiss that person and try to do it.

The one of the main reasons of crime is girl.People kill other people just for the sake of girl and many crimes happen just for this Act.

If you want to kiss coz of your love that do that at that place where others couldn't see u but if u do openly then its mean you force others to do that with your gf .

That is my view.

----------


## Muzna

if it was in any muslim society then that was supposed to be bad thing from islamic perspective.......but in case of european country un k mazhab may allow ho ga sab kuch openly karna.......in opinion these things should be done in private

----------


## dsjeya

kissing has lot of benefits
it bonds your relationship
soothes your nerve
in the subcontinent we greet by folding hands in western they sake hands
Qaiser Izhar girl is not the cause of crime 
men is the culprit ego,jealousy and lust drives him
if somebody kisses his girl friend in public
and u want to do the same with that girl by force 
you are an uncultured beast

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i agree wid u dsjeya!

thanks for replying everyone :Smile: 

And yes Qaiser bro...i remember u ofccoz! :Smile: 

and one thing i wanna add...
i dnt like to watch couple kissing in public...dats so EW..but personally i dnt hate kissing and waghera waghera...but i dn care abt wat other couples do..they can do wat they want to! i give damn :Big Grin:  lol...its their life n luv so i dnt have a problem wid dat...

and kissing is not mentally sick Qaiser bro..as u said...

----------


## manni9

well to be very honest me ko tou kuch nahi hoota.BUT!!!
Ager meri appni beeti hooti aur woh essa kerti,me yeh bardasht nahi ker saktta tha,our religon n culture don't allow us.Naila u said ke religon ko beech main na laya jaye,how??
I mean how we muslims can't bring religon in ny thing?Hamain zindigi ko islam ke hisab say jeena chahiye.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i didnt meant to say dat...pata hai ke islam mein allowed nahi ...dats true! but maine jo question kia hai woh yeh tha ke yeh jo log karte hain ..and its mostly europian's / christian's not musllims...maine to kabhi koi muslim nai dekha...

main unki baat kar rahi thi...im not tlkin abt Islam n muslims...kioke maine kabhi dekha nai ke ki muslim aisa karta ho publicy mein

----------


## manni9

jo cheez islam main mana hea woh off course wrong hea,Allah (swt) hum say behter jaante hain,jub unhonay mana kiya tou wrong hi hoga.Btw main nay tou dekha hea muslims ko bhi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha?? maine to nai dkha...n i hope dekhooo b na...lol

----------


## *Saira*

No I don't approve of kissing in public!It's an inappropriate and indecent way of showing ur love for a certain person to the world!!

----------


## dsjeya

do they need your approval for kissing *Saira*	

Miss_Sweet you are more straight forward and honest 
but conservative hypocrites won't tolerate
they will bring religion to embarrass u

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im honest and straight forward....y do u think im not honest?

----------


## *Saira*

> do they need your approval for kissing *Saira*	
> 
> Miss_Sweet you are more straight forward and honest 
> but conservative hypocrites won't tolerate
> they will bring religion to embarrass u


dsjeya!I thought Miss Sweet wanted our VIEWS on this debate.Therefore I was expressing my Point only!I care the least about what others do but as I said I Don't Approve of Public Kissing!!!And if a certain somebody does not want to be indulge in such activities does not necessarily means that he/she is a conservative fool.Get ur facts right dear!!

----------


## RAHEN

> Lovers or cuples Publicly Kissing is good or bad?
> Showing like this things is any mental probs or do u think its not a big issue?
> 
> Some people public affection and some thinks its soooooo romantic, they not think or no matter where they are....




kissing is a way of showing affection...when talking abt kissing btw lover and couple in public...i think this should be banned...because these ppl dont forget to kiss on the elevator also...and invite embarassing comments...i really dont have a problem with ppl kissing as who cares..i dont hve time to see these..neither i m someone to interfere... but these things bring a negetive image to the child who holds the future of the nation...children imitate elders...i remember a case...in which parents kiss eachother in public and infront of their child...then later child started doing it and asked the question why...the reason given by her mom was that its showing love to eachother...from that day onwards the child also started kissing her mom and dad on lips..and later tried to do french kissing....me as a stranger sees and forgets but as she waz a mother she waz worried not abt her daughter kissing her but because if at the young age she (her daughter) is kissing her then wat will happen in her older age..and many more...i want it banned cause i dont want children to see it in younger age and who knows wat it leads them to...when they should put their mind most in accomplishing their future dreams... :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

in the subcontinent children sleep with their parents in the night witnessing sex acts
it is not ideal to ban children sleeping with parents RAHEN
read my post Miss_Sweet you are more straight forward and honest that is what i wrote

----------


## Endurer

Dsjeya, please stick to the topic. Parents having sex in their bed has nothing to do with public kissing.

To kiss or not to kiss; It's not my business. I don't have anything against or in favor of public kissing. Just one thing.. respect the people around you while you're kissing out in the open.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for ur views ppl :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

endurer 
we allow our children to see worst things
but we make hell of a noise about public kissing
you are hypocrites
pl don't use approve that shows authority

----------


## *Saira*

Just becoz a certain somebody does not agree with your comments over an issue does not necessarily mean that he/she is a hypocrite.Plz refrain from generalizing about ppl u don't personally know!

----------


## Endurer

> endurer 
> we allow our children to see worst things
> but we make hell of a noise about public kissing
> you are hypocrites
> pl don't use approve that shows authority


Wait a second. What do you mean by WE? We have homes large enough in Pakistan to accomodate our children in seperate rooms. If you were forced to see your parents while they were having sex then I suggest you to take it out at them buddy.

It's a debate and every single person is entitled to represent his/her own opinion on the matter being discussed. It's you, the demon of promiscuity, who wants to impose his opinion on everyone.

Need I remind you of Kareena-Shahid Kapoor kissing act in India? Now do us all a favor and stick to the topic.

----------


## mytonse

Publicly kissing is a thing common nowdays in India too.I stay in Manipal and after 6pm you better not walk on the roads if you alone cause you would be out !!

If people are so much in love there are always places you can go and keep kissing each other.I have been in this practice earlier.One should watch the sorroundings though..

But then again its between them..Always lots of  issues..Its more common among students ..

---And may i remind all of you here,that pointing out fingers at anyone or posts said in such a way as to directly/indirectly harm anyone  in the least is prohibited at the forums
Please refrain from such acts.Debate section is for a healthy debate and  not a place to take out your individual grudges.
Kindly stick to the topic !

----------


## dsjeya

mytonse friend well said

----------


## niceguy

i don't care for it. if i see a couple kissing, i just look away.

----------


## mytonse

Respect for everything around you is of most important consequence .

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yup :Smile:  agree wid u  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Thats Nice.

----------


## dsjeya

*Moderator Warning:* Stick to the topic Dsjeya, you have been warned countless of times. An infraction has been issued to your profile.

Thank you,
Moderator.

----------


## mytonse

There is some other reason your driving to the conclusion.

Dseyja,

I have warned you earlier.Individual issues are not a part of forums here.I find no relation to your last comment.

----------


## Muzi

I don't care about public kissing cuz I do it just simply don't cara bout wa people think of me

----------


## dsjeya

Muzi  is great
Endurer &co ???

----------


## john_ibraham11

*I m sorry but miss_sweet aap kafi bold hai but aap bahot ache aur bold topic lekar athi ho so the answer is peblic mein kiss.naaaaaaaaaaaaa
*

----------


## mytonse

Dsjeya,

I had asked you to refrain from pointing out fingers.
You are pointing a scandalising finger to all the people who more or less agree with him.

Its a final call,final warning!

----------


## *Saira*

> Muzi  is great
> Endurer &co ???


Endurer and co are the greatest!!

----------


## Muzi

lol im gr8 woohoo hehe

----------


## mytonse

Wheres Dsjeya gone ??

----------


## dsjeya

to practice the act suggested in the topic mytonse

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh God..i didnt made dis topic to fite here:s

----------


## mytonse

Theres no fighting.

@Dseyja,
Smart one.

----------


## dsjeya

there was lot of bad blood from mytonse and endurer

----------


## mytonse

Its just sparkling red.

----------


## Endurer

> there was lot of bad blood from mytonse and endurer


I for one know that you are fond of denial and empty arguments, but your rhetorical tricks are not going to work, at least here. I somehow believe that you are seeking attention and want the world to look at you, accept your opinion, lie down on the ground and kiss your feet. 

Oh & I am not surprised to see you filling the spaces with stupid nonsense in order to justify your bigotry. Defend something better, the next time you wish to hit the submit button.

----------


## xeon

> no...its soooo big difference in LOVE MAKING (sex) and KISSING! kissing is lips to lips or kiss on the cheek... what do u think abt KISSING? kissing dosent mean sex:s


 
Let me :frusty1;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wat happend? :s

----------


## dsjeya

I for one know that you are fond of denial and empty arguments, but your rhetorical tricks are not going to work, at least here. I somehow believe that you are seeking attention and want the world to look at you, accept your opinion, lie down on the ground and kiss your feet.

Oh & I am not surprised to see you filling the spaces with stupid nonsense in order to justify your bigotry. Defend something better, the next time you wish to hit the submit button.
__________________
great post by moderator endurer relevant to the thread

----------


## mytonse

Well he has quoted your earlier empty argument.

Dsjeya,
Stick to the rules.Refrain from personal remarks.

----------


## dsjeya

u stupid mytonse shut uo,u chit

----------


## mytonse

Nice show Dsjeya.

stupid?
shit?

Awww...

The Winning team in limpid.

----------


## *Saira*

I have a request to make.Pls stop fighting like school boys and let's have a rational talk!

----------


## mytonse

Thats what i have been trying to issue here.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

This theme of the week is over!
Im locking this  :Smile:

----------

